# Wish I could do this? Crunches



## PreciousDove (Sep 25, 2022)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/ot...pc=U531&cvid=e0b3fe4efa314a5a80c0a12a249cd8c5

Didn't know that people could do this a wrong way.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 25, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> Didn't know that people could do this a wrong way.


I can't think how, either. But if there IS a wrong way, you're still gonna work your abs.


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 25, 2022)

There is a wrong way, and it can hurt your back.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 25, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> There is a wrong way, and it can hurt your back.


We need a demonstration!


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 25, 2022)

Information abounds regarding the right way and wrong way. You will even find advice saying that most ab exercises are bad, and we should only do face-down ab strengtneners like planks and mountain climbers. I don't have the answer!


----------



## Nathan (Sep 25, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/ot...pc=U531&cvid=e0b3fe4efa314a5a80c0a12a249cd8c5
> 
> Didn't know that people could do this a wrong way.


Anything you do that causes your core muscles to tighten helps strengthen them.   The abs  crunch shown in the link is but one of many variations.
 But yea, there is a "wrong way" if you're overextending and over-flexing the neck.
A while ago my friend/ex-business partner invited me to participate in a fundraiser- 50 Crunches A Day For 31 Days challenge, raising money for Kennel to Couch dog rescue.  Here is a video of one day of my crunch contribution:


----------

